# Beginning of Thousand Sons



## Gameguru (Apr 13, 2008)

well just got some stuff for my Thousand sons army and just started my first squad










I will post pics of my first squad as soon as its finished

*EDIT*
got my first squad done
the Sorcerer has greenstuff on the base which would later become lava when painted
















two Marines have faces in their right shoulder pad but couldnt get good pics but they look like the GW tutorial
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?categoryId=400029&pIndex=4&aId=1200005&start=5


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Woot more Tsons, welcome brother. Have you decided how you are going to paint these guys up? Going with the traditional colours or your own scheme?


----------



## Gameguru (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm not sure I want something like the traditional scheme but more unique, maybe haveing the armor glow so any suggestions would be helpful


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Good luck mate I look forward too seeing this thread fill up with pics  JD


----------



## Gameguru (Apr 13, 2008)

was going to start painting today but my spay primer ran low and came out chunky almost ruined a model

I had to basecoat by hand so should have one done soon


----------



## Gameguru (Apr 13, 2008)

Deciding to do a scheme like WraithLord I finished the base coat of the silver

my basecoats are always a bit messy and the paint started to dry so I kinda rushed
also I think I made it too light next coat will be dark then I will start on highlights just wanted your ideas on the model so far


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

have fun with your new tsons and for the silver ill do a wash of the foundation asurmen blue and then go over again with the silver. Hope that helps k:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would perhaps darken the blue a bit more but so far it is off to a good start.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

More T-son traders! Bah:angry:

Kiddin' aside..., I like the colours but I agree with Wraith. You need to go a little darker on the blue and then perhaps build up to the colour you have now as a highlight. Good work so far.:victory:


----------



## Gameguru (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys after being distracted by school and Video Games I finally started back on my tsons

unfortunatly I didnt have much time to work on him and since being my real first model I took my time










all base coats are done (except for some silver areas and the helmet) Just have to put down a reddish gold and then I can start the highlights on EVERYTHING

P.S. I know the robe looks awful but thats only 1 coat of bleached bone and its hard to spread


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I hope to hell that the red you have going on there is going to be turned into a gold colour. Otherwise, I hate to say it, but that is not a good colour combo at all man. If you are going for gold, you are far better off starting with a brown base then red.


----------



## Gameguru (Apr 13, 2008)

its redder on camera than it is, its a reddish bronze which will become a gold with a red tint in it


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

Gameguru said:


> I'm not sure I want something like the traditional scheme but more unique, maybe haveing the armor glow so any suggestions would be helpful


whatever colour you want to make the armour glow
after youve done most of the work apply a wash of said colour to the model 

p.s hope this helps
chaoz


----------

